# Cleaning Micro Mesh Pads



## aronson (May 19, 2013)

I've noticed that after a few rounds of wet sanding with my MM pads they begin to collect CA on them that cannot be removed easily. I've tried both mineral spirits and plain ol' water and a dish brush with no great results.

Any thoughts about how people are caring for their MM pads?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## longbeard (May 19, 2013)

I use a toothbrush and warm water, let them dry.


----------



## thewishman (May 19, 2013)

I use a squirt bottle to wet them and then to blast out the slurry as soon as I am done with each pad. For me, it is easier to clean them as I go, that way there are always ready to use.


----------



## Whaler (May 19, 2013)

Throw the MM pads  away and buff after applying CA.


----------



## butchf18a (May 19, 2013)

Add a bit of dish washing liquid to your water, Dawn works well. After use simply rinse in clean water.


----------

